# Kitchener heavy duty slicer



## atomicsmoke (Dec 21, 2017)

I just got this Kitchener slicer ....is a "home use" model, but it feels/looks like a commercial version. Not familiar with slicers in general and couldnt find much info on the internet. Is probably a rebranded model. What do you think?


----------



## old sarge (Dec 21, 2017)

Looks good from here.  Proof is in the performance.  By the way, what model is it?


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 21, 2017)

Looks like a good slicer.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 21, 2017)

Did a test run with smoke smoked air dried duck breast.

Sliced out nicely. So thin it melts in your mouth.

This is from three breasts


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 13, 2018)

Having a bit of slice fest here. Duck breast (smoked/dried) pancetta arotolatta and prosciutto.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 13, 2018)

The slicer is not bad. I went by Dave's rule: dont buy it if you cant take it apart for cleaning.

Cant slice full size bacon....but thats ok....i never cure smoke whole bellies.

For the rolled pancetta i couldnt get a perfect whole slice (thin). I am sure it would have worked if it were frozen.

Here is bacon slab...frozen.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 13, 2018)

The main reason i got this: bacon. And for that works well.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 13, 2018)

Wish my old (ancient?) Rival sliced half as well as yours.  Very nice!


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 13, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> I just got this Kitchener slicer ....is a "home use" model, but it feels/looks like a commercial version. Not familiar with slicers in general and couldnt find much info on the internet. Is probably a rebranded model. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 348159
> View attachment 348160



I think it's beautiful!
I've been daydreaming over things I wish I had, and your new slicer has the attributes.
The pusher is metal, and it is mounted on rod to keep it where it belongs. And it has a smooth blade.
I don't see any plastic, and to me that means it's going to last.
One minor problem (and it affects me, too) you are new toy crazy. So don't slice up more than you can eat.
(Ducks don't have 3 breasts... do they? :rolleyes:

I got a dehydrator for Christmas. I'm about down to dehydrating socks, the wife thinks I've gone crazy over dehydrating things. There was a bag of onion's going bad in the fridge. She said throw them out.
I pealed away the bad, and found a lot of good. Once I was sure I got rid of anything questionable, I chopped the remains up, dehydrated them. Made a pint of dried onion. Today I powdered them and have some of the best smellin onion powder I ever put my nose over. About a half-pint of Onyon Powdure. I'll use it in my own special recipes.

Be sure you keep your fingers back and away. Please.
No tips in the sliced Tri-Tip.:eek:


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 13, 2018)

Actually this duck did have three breasts :)
Sliced them stacked






Is not the new toy excitment....but I hate cleaning tools - so i slice as much as i can (timewise) and freeze sliced.

I have three more slabs of bacon in the freezer...will get to them soon.


----------



## tropics (Jan 14, 2018)

Nice machine Good Luck with it
Richie


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 21, 2018)

Just finished slicing two slabs of bacon. Here is one






 480 slices and a few end pieces. Between using the slicer and my recently discovered bagging tehnique it went very smooth.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 1, 2018)

Something i wanted to do since i got the slicer but kept postponing.

Thinly slice guanciale and smoked jowl.

Started with these











And ended with this goodness















In my opinion this is the best way to enjoy (uncooked) guanciale and pancetta.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 1, 2018)

Next is smoked backfat which we usually just cut up in little pieces to serve.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 1, 2018)

That is super thin.  Looks great


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 1, 2018)

c farmer said:


> That is super thin.  Looks great


I have a lot of pancetta/guanciale. My family wont touch it hand sliced (as thin as i cculd).

Machine sliced....they went nuts over it.

Oh...one more thing....i left them 30min at room temp.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 3, 2018)

Backfat time...two kinds: wet cured/cold smoked and poached/paprika/garlic rubbed.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 3, 2018)

That looks so smooth.


----------

